# King James 1972



## Steve P (May 23, 2007)

Did a trip, way back in the mid 70's, on the B&C (King Line) bulk carrier King James. Know she was built by Astelleros Espanoles, Cadiz in '72 but do not know any of her subsequent names (if any), where and when she was eventually scrapped. Can anyone help?

Many thanks Steve.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

KING JAMES (2nd of name in B&C fleet) (1970 - 1978) 
O.N. 339322. 30,289g. 20,462n. 678' 8" x 95' 4" x 43' 7"
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (900 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 6RND90 type oil engine made by the shipbuilder at Sestao Works, Bilbao. 15,000 BHP

21.2.1970: Launched as ARALAR by Astilleros Espanoles S. A., Matagorda, Cadiz (Yard No. 158) for Naviera Artola S. A., Spain. 

7.9.1970: Sold to King Line Ltd., (Cayzer, Irvine & Company Ltd., managers) and renamed KING JAMES. 

10.1970: Completed. 

7.1978: Sold to Gwarnek & Company, Liberia, and renamed NUMBER FOUR. 

1982: Renamed TYNE. 

Prior to 24.9.1982: Arrived at La Spezia for demolition by Cantieri di Santa Maria.


----------



## Steve P (May 23, 2007)

Bill
That was quick. Many thanks indeed.
BRegards Steve


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

No problem Steve, I researched the Cayzer shipping empire for many years and have ship details on electronic file.
We published the result of the research on CD as a PDF illustrated book at the end of last year but this site forbids the advertising details on availablilty etc

Bill


----------



## Mechanic-H (Apr 21, 2009)

I did my first trip on her from Rotterdam to Houston. Very badly constructed with main engine insert studs breaking off. Pipe brackets falling off etc.
Hatch hydraulics non existant. The hand pump broke soon after. Electric winches always getting wet. I am not surprised that she only lasted 12 years.
What was the sister ship that supposedly had a huge engine room explosion? Something to do with ignitable gas in the lube oil supply lines (not the same company)?
Good fun crowd though.


----------



## apotter85 (Nov 9, 2011)

*King James*

I was on it in the mid 70's as a senior mechanic, although I worked on the engine i did a lot on deck trying to keep the hatches mobile. i ended up jacking them up prior to unloading and holding them in place with nuts - what a bodge. On that ship I learnt to be a complete bodger. I was also on the Alfred and good hope castle, SA vaal etc


Mechanic-H said:


> I did my first trip on her from Rotterdam to Houston. Very badly constructed with main engine insert studs breaking off. Pipe brackets falling off etc.
> Hatch hydraulics non existant. The hand pump broke soon after. Electric winches always getting wet. I am not surprised that she only lasted 12 years.
> What was the sister ship that supposedly had a huge engine room explosion? Something to do with ignitable gas in the lube oil supply lines (not the same company)?
> Good fun crowd though.


----------



## Gerald Longman (Jan 6, 2020)

apotter85 said:


> I was on it in the mid 70's as a senior mechanic, although I worked on the engine i did a lot on deck trying to keep the hatches mobile. i ended up jacking them up prior to unloading and holding them in place with nuts - what a bodge. On that ship, I learned to be a complete bodger. I was also on the Alfred and good hope castle, SA vaal etc


How about welding up the engine room bulkheads that split occasionally lol I never welded a bulkhead plate with water running lol I was a good welder and stitching those liners because they split smack bang in the middle of the Atlantic, fun times indeed. King James one of the best bulkies I ever went to sea with, I and the guys liked each other so much we all managed to get on board again for a second trip by one who by a stroke of luck we ran into on an RFA boat in Italy who had been thrown in the brig lol for stealing from the bond locker. Awesome times.


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

only lasted 12 years? maybe her nickname of the 'Grim Jim' was appropriate after all


----------



## Gerald Longman (Jan 6, 2020)

Pilot mac said:


> only lasted 12 years? maybe her nickname of the 'Grim Jim' was appropriate after all



All we ever had was lots of fun, many crossing the line ceremonies and parties. Best bulkie ever, work kept you busy, the fun was the rewards, happy Jim would be more like it. And funny enough we got to get some great ports unlike the King William sister ship, bloody thing and west coast Australia up and down up and down up and down, zzzzzzzzzzz worse one ever.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

I have found a photo of her in oldship photos and I have posted it in the gallery.

Frank


----------



## Gerald Longman (Jan 6, 2020)

Frank P said:


> I have found a photo of her in oldship photos and I have posted it in the gallery.
> 
> Frank


Thank you Frank. 

I just saw myself sunbathing naked behind the windlass lol I got burnt that day and I had not crossed the crossing the line ceremony until following day lol the Captain got me good with a water hose then I got covered in hot sauce and feathers, good party afterward lol


----------

